# Where can you view major shareholders in ASX companies?



## ZacR (12 October 2007)

Is it available on the ASX website ??


----------



## brilliantmichael (12 October 2007)

*Re: Where can you quickly view major shareholders in ASX companies ?*

I don't think so. Yahoo Finance has the feature for U.S. companies??...

They have on my broking platform though (only top 3 insto and top 3 personal holders I think)

Yeah I wish they had it all in one place or database. In the U.S. they have an 'EDGAR' database search function for that I think (so everybody can follow W.B. and the like )

You can get them on the last or second-last page of every annual report though.


----------



## ZacR (13 October 2007)

Cheers. I could have sworn it was a feature under the company info on ASX years ago when I first started using it.....


----------



## intheblack (15 October 2007)

www.a-team.com.au has Top 40 Shareholder lists for many large-cap ASX-listed companies.


----------

